# More Mushrooms



## Kendall9991 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ignore the last thread I posted. It got a bit messy (sorry) and I didn't want to add my new ones to it. Some are the same from that post but easier on the eyes in general.




(Taken with an extended zoom P&S) - (Fujifilm S2500HD)




Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr

Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


Mushrooms by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

watch out for your background


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 9, 2014)

Too many to comment on.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

The photography of mushrooms, which naturally occur in darker and shadier corners, really needs the help of a diffused off-camera flash.


----------



## _t_is_me_ (Oct 9, 2014)

The second one is magical.  Love it.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

#2 for me.


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 4, 2014)

I like the second one as well...


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 4, 2014)

Number two is the clear leader here. Love the vibrancy, and the line of the tree. I also like number three.

Number one I feel is exposed "wrong" the mushroom is too dark, while the background is too bright and drawing all the attention.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> The photography of mushrooms, which naturally occur in darker and shadier corners, really needs the help of a diffused off-camera flash.


agree with this. I like them all,  but an extra light source would bring these out much more vibrant and really show the details. And if you don't have that kind of equipment hey, I still really like looking at these.
nice photos, I am partial to the last one.


----------



## Actinia (Nov 10, 2014)

#2 and #4 for me.

I agree with pgriz, but led lights can do it. I have been experimenting on my tabletop wIth various led lights positioned high or low, and direct or diffused. I will post my results when I get into the woods.

Edit: this post uses the LED lights.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 10, 2014)

Lovely set.


----------

